# Cool band name



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

On the way to work I pass a Roadhouse on Hwy 27 called the Salty Dawg. They have a sign advertising live bands. Today the name was....


Tongue and Groove.... Just thought that was a cool band name (all jokes about lesbians building houses aside)

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> On the way to work I pass a Roadhouse on Hwy 27 called the Salty Dawg. They have a sign advertising live bands. Today the name was....
> 
> 
> Tongue and Groove.... Just thought that was a cool band name (all jokes about lesbians building houses aside)
> ...


Good one! Back in the '70's I was sitting around with the rest of the group discussing names for the band when someone suggested "Free Beer". Can you picture that one on the marquee of the local pub? A friend who was a club owner dissuaded us form using it when he suggested there might be a lot of customers getting PO'ed when they didn't get their free brewskis. :smile:

Anyone else with favourite band names?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Anyone else with favourite band names?


"One Foot in the Groove"

and

"Antique Roadshow"

(for us "older" players)

Dave


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

there IS a band in this neck of the woods called FREE BEER...had quite a lot of the locals upset the first couple times they played...the bar owners seemed to love the band...the seemed to always be playing!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> there IS a band in this neck of the woods called FREE BEER...had quite a lot of the locals upset the first couple times they played...the bar owners seemed to love the band...the seemed to always be playing!


Damn! I_ knew_ we shoulda used that. kqoct I wonder if it's any of my old band mates.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The "Free Beer" name reminded me of an old movie I saw as a teen. There was a band who called themselves "Everybody Gets Laid" so they could make posters that said "Everybody Gets Laid tonight at..." 

Funny, but I think you'd get a lot of awkward teenage weirdos at the showkqoct


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...Blue Skies

(phonetically it sounds like "blues guys").

-dh


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm surprised there isn't already a thread like this here. I'm always on the lookout for great band names, and I usually see them in old signs or in the names of totally unrelated things. A couple of my favourites:

"Sweet Virgin Crude" It's a grade of crude oil that's traded on some exchanges. Would be a great name for a GnR cover band.

"Superior Sausage" This one is an actual sausage store in downtown Toronto. It's a great name for really any kind of band.

Also, somewhere in downtown Toronto there's a sign on an old warehouse which I suppose was part of an old textile factory, and it just says "The Trim Department". I've always thought that would be a great name for a bar / nightclub.

I'm sure I'll think of some more. Almost every other day I'm thinking "That would be a great name for a band!"

--- D


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Duster said:


> "The Trim Department".
> 
> --- D


laughing out loud


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Back in the mid-90s I was in an alternative-rock cover band. We called ourselves "Rocket to Uranus". I always liked that name


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A couple of bands in Toronto who names really border poor taste are: Sluttarded and the Threetards.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> A couple of bands in Toronto who names really border poor taste are: Sluttarded and the Threetards.


Not that the name bothers me, but I have to include some local guys that call themselves the "Saigon Hookers".


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Tongue and Groove.... Just thought that was a cool band name (all jokes about lesbians building houses aside)
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


That was the name of the last band I was in. Do a google.. for awhile we Canada's only Tongue and Groove band. Then it was the only Tongue and Groove in eastern ont.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

A local band wasn't allowed to have signs posted outside of their gigs. The band name was "CLOSED DUE TO RATS."


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> That was the name of the last band I was in. Do a google.. for awhile we Canada's only Tongue and Groove band. Then it was the only Tongue and Groove in eastern ont.


I think it's especially funny if it's an all-girl band. (Skirting the rules?)

I'm not one to get offended much by band names, but there's a certain point when being funny gets into bad taste. Everyone likes a good laugh and a name that's funny, but there's a difference between a good laugh and a mean laugh. 

--- D


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

A long time back a friend of mine suggested the name "Eargasm". I suppose you'd have to be REALLY good to use that handle!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

We sometimes called ourselves "Ten Beers After" but recently have taken to "The Meatballs"


----------

